# Charting....???



## mrshazard94

Hi ladies, does anyone know much about charting. I'm finding it so confusing. I have only recently started this month so know it will take a while to get a better idea but my temps are all over the place, I was sure I ovulated but I'm guessing from the look of my chart probably not?! 

Any help would be appreciated x


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

It looks like you just ovulated or are about too. Keep temping!! You'll see the temps shoot up and confirm ovulation.


----------

